

Ask HN: Would you hire a college kid who has completed the Matasano Challenges? - c0nrad


======
tectonic
Conrad, there's no obvious way to contact you on your website. Send me an
email: andrew @ mavenlink.com

------
malditojavi
Do it. And after x time, tell us about the experience. You will learn, we will
learn, the kid will learn.

~~~
jacalata
I think the OP is 'the kid' in question.

------
penguinlinux
Depends on the need of the company.

